# here are some pics of my new p99..



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

right out of the box..


















not the best photos....


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

james bond and walther..


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

my other toys....and the latest p99

beretta 92fs 9mm
beretta px4 9mm
glock 19 9mm
walther p99 AS 9mm


----------



## 10mm Sonny (Jan 5, 2007)

Looks good. :smt023


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Nice collectiom :smt1099 

I went ahead and fixed your posts so U could see the pics in the actual message :mrgreen:


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Nice collectiom :smt1099
> 
> I went ahead and fixed your posts so U could see the pics in the actual message :mrgreen:


thanks......i wanted to post it like u did but didn't know how...


----------



## The Hound (Nov 25, 2006)

So...did you take the tag off yet? :mrgreen: 

Nice pics!! Welcome to the P99 club.


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

not yet..lol 
gonna shoot it like that...!! 
jk..
i will soon...


----------



## Cobra64 (Jan 20, 2007)

jason0007 said:


> right out of the box..


Not too bad. But ya should have cleared all the clutter off the table.

This guy does excellent presentation:


----------



## Straight_Shooter (Feb 11, 2007)

That's a gorgeous SIG... I have a 229 and it's a great pistol but looks oh-so-ordinary (but yet still deadly) in comaprison.


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

Hey Cobra64.

That 226ST has 'For Sale' written all over it. I'll give you my P99. Plus some cash of course. :smt023


----------

